# DIYs MKV Jetta Rear Rotors



## biggshant89 (May 6, 2009)

ok so i know hwo to take the caliper off how do i take the rotor off..?????? and i know there are 4 bolts that are torqued...?? do they have to be replaced or is it just optional


----------



## Eric D (Feb 16, 1999)

Here is your DIY.

http://eurowerks.org/showthread.php?t=13888&page=1


----------



## biggshant89 (May 6, 2009)

thaqnks alot


----------



## spitpilot (Feb 14, 2000)

The caliper carrier bolts are stretch torqued one time use only bolts...you can reuse 'em but be advised that you rish stress fracture failure by reusing stretch torqued bolts!...Just ask the guys on the MKIII Forum who said "we don't need any stinkin new bolts" for their crank pulley!...You really, really need a very small 14mm triple square bit..I had a Snap On one I bought to do my front suspension..and it would not fit..even after I shortened the bit part with a dremel! Get real small one like that on MetalNerd website..costs 1/2 as much as SnapOn!:laugh: I sprayed some PB Blaster down on the bolt tips using the little red tube..you can spray between rotor and dust shield..that help break those suckers loose! Torque Spec: 66 ft lb + 1/4 turn more (that's the stretch torqin..and it takes some serious "grunt"...get your car up on jackstand hi so you can put a "cheater" pipe on your breaker bar..mark the bolt head and casting so you can see where 1/4 turn is..and heave away!). Caliper lock bolts..clean and put some Loctite Blue on em or buy new (come with factory applied locking compound)..torque: 26 ft lb..don' forget to clean and relube (synthetic caliper grease) the guide pins or you risk draggin brakes.:thumbup:


----------



## Eric D (Feb 16, 1999)

In this link I show the VIM tools XZN tool kit I own, these are stubby versions.

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?3584020


----------

